# Wheel Mitt



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

On the look out for a new wheel mitt and wondering what people seem to be using at the minute? Swaying towards the Wo-Wo Wheel Mitt or the Microfibres Madness Incrediflair, has anyone used any of these? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Just bought and used the wowo, very good. I bought it after seeing it on here.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

WoWo mitt is fantastic. As is the Incrediflair. Not much to choose between them in terms of performance. I also rate the Supernatural Wheel Sponge, which is superb. 

I don't think you would be disappointed whichever you choose! Sorry to not be more specific


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Can only comment on the WoWo as that all I've used, its great


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Swaying towards the WoWo one after your comments guys, cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip11 (Sep 22, 2016)

I've been using Meguiar's lambswool for a while now, Kent microfibre noodle mitt for the sills and Kent microfibre mitt (not the noodle type) for the wheels.

I only use the Kent brand for the above as they were really reasonably priced and do the job fine. Not sure if I would use the microfibre type on the main body of the car after having used the lambswool. Only my opinion, no expert but I think it's what you get used to!


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Trip11 said:


> I've been using Meguiar's lambswool for a while now, Kent microfibre noodle mitt for the sills and Kent microfibre mitt (not the noodle type) for the wheels.
> 
> I only use the Kent brand for the above as they were really reasonably priced and do the job fine. Not sure if I would use the microfibre type on the main body of the car after having used the lambswool. Only my opinion, no expert but I think it's what you get used to!


I actually relegated my Meguires Lambswool Mitt to wheel duties when I replaced it with my Dooka Pad, but it's starting to fall apart, so think I'm going to go with the WoWo Mitt! I have a Kent drying towel which I use for my wheels and it does a good job!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I've just bought a WO-WO wheel mitt. I'm very pleased with it - nice deep pile and great quality overall.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is the wowo Mitt damp just after use, it shows the thickness if it helps. I think the dedicated thumb section is a plus point.


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Picked up this from Halfords today, performed great: :thumb:

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...ushes-buckets/halfords-microfibre-wheel-brush


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I use 2 cheap noodle MF mitts.
One for wheel backs and one for faces.
£2 spent in total


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

HEADPHONES said:


> I use 2 cheap noodle MF mitts.
> One for wheel backs and one for faces.
> £2 spent in total


The one i linked to does both.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm using this at the moment

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/halfords-microfibre-wheel-glove


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm really happy with the wo-wo mitt.


----------



## AJ_ (Jun 23, 2012)

The Wo-wo mitt is great, all I would advise is be careful when taking it off. The elastic cuff on mine became detached from the actual glove when I used it for the first time. Can't comment on the alternatives as I've not used them, but the wo-wo does come with a nice mesh drying bag also.

AJ


----------



## barry75 (Jan 26, 2017)

Pug62 said:


> Picked up this from Halfords today, performed great: :thumb:
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...ushes-buckets/halfords-microfibre-wheel-brush


I have the same one and find it great no problems so far,so the price cant go wrong


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

Wo-Wo mitts are very good and great quality , the small drying towel is a godsend too


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

*Wowo is no 1*

Another vote for wowo, excellent wheel mitt and wash buckets. cheap as chips with DW discount of 20% and great service from these two guys:thumb:
todds


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I got the wowo mitt and it's good. Not only do you get the discount that todds mentioned but when I bought mine there was a an offer that if you reviewed it on their Facebook page they'd give you a free Microfibre. You can never have too many Microfibres!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

tosh said:


> I'm using this at the moment
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/halfords-microfibre-wheel-glove


They are very good imo, I have them too but this colour.
Very flexible, good for tight spaces.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

I dont understand why people spend a tenner or more on a mitt for wheels. A mitt from the pound shop is good enough


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

shine247 said:


> They are very good imo, I have them too but this colour.
> 
> Very flexible, good for tight spaces.


I prefer grey, where did you get that from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

barry75 said:


> I have the same one and find it great no problems so far,so the price cant go wrong


Pick them up when on 3 for 2 offer to make them even cheaper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I was just going to add that, did it late late night, they are the US version, that's where I use them but they are the same. I wanted to show the quality and endorse your suggestion. I agree, the colour is better but the reverse is green 

Edit

But not as late as you :doublesho


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

So I finally got a chance to use the WoWo Wheel Mitt today and I'm very impressed, it's excellent! Thanks for all the recommendations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

JayMac said:


> So I finally got a chance to use the WoWo Wheel Mitt today and I'm very impressed, it's excellent! Thanks for all the recommendations!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! Used mine today too. How spooky. Glad you enjoyed it. A superb bit of kit (as it the whole WoWo collection).


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

pajd said:


> I dont understand why people spend a tenner or more on a mitt for wheels. A mitt from the pound shop is good enough


+1 for me.

An old noodle mitt and a detailing brush for me.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

wowo= number 1:thumb:
todds


----------

